# Help - Touchpad Crashed And Will Not Turn On



## skizza (Oct 30, 2011)

i just opened my new HP Touchpad today out of the box. I installed the newest Cyanogenmod android and all was working fine for about 10 minutes. I look down and the tablet was turned off. I tried to turn it back on and it will not do anything. The battery was almost full, so that was not the issue. I tried plugging it into the computer and it doesn't pop up. I tried charging into the wall and it will not light up to charge.

Did this thing just die on me due to the install? If so, that really bites. What else can I do to get this thing to work? Any help is appreciated. I just spent the last 4 hours researching how to install the Android and it went perfect. It only took 15 minutes or less from start to finish.

Anybody else hear of this happening? If it is dead, i am guessing no warranty either..?

Oh man,,,help!

thanks!

Scott


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

it is called the sleep of death. just hold the power + the home button for 20 seconds.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

knaries2000 said:


> it is called the sleep of death. just hold the power + the home button for 20 seconds.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


It also might be dead battery wise i recommend this method, but plug it in


----------

